# the nightcrawler hunting bleach trick



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

While cleaning my wood fence with a cleaning solution that is mainly bleach, I noticed a few huge nightcrawlers around on the ground.

Today I run an experiment. In the empty deck cleaning solution container I put about three gallons of water. The container was empty but there was still a little of the solution at the bottom, less than half ounce.

I poured this on the ground.

Near by, I poured 3 gallons of pure water.

The area number one produced at least 50 worms, they started coming out in less than a minute. I have never seen such a thing.

The area number two produced one, skinny worm.

If this method continues working throughout the summer, I will never buy any worms again.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ve heard the same about bleach, but i,ve heard they don,t live long after the bleach wash, not sure on there life span, i guess you,ll find out...


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

I discovered this by accident a few years ago while cleaning a cooler on my picnic table with bleach and water. I dumped the water out and nightcrawlers came out like you would not believe! My yard was not known for large numbers of them. Tried it a few days later at work and my fishing partners were stunned!


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

Chlorine works too if you have pool just take a chlorine tablet and scrape off about a quarter of it in to dust into a 5 gallon bucket and they will come out like rockets only bad thing is they die pretty quick you have to wash them in fresh water right when they come up.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Use to use dawn dish soap too
or two copper rods shoved in the ground and then hooked to car battery


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Someone last year posted a utube link about using fresh black walnuts off a walnut tree to get worms out of the ground quick. I wanna try that this fall:


----------



## walleyefan (Jun 9, 2008)

And I have been paying for crawlers when we have not had any rain!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Have done it with bleach water for years , Keep a bucket of fresh clean water handy to put the crawlers in, as soon as they come out of the ground. Works well....JIM....CL....


----------



## bluestreak64 (May 26, 2011)

Mustard seed works too.


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Does the bleach water kill the grass ? Free worms wouldn't offset the numerous 3 foot diameter brown circles in the yard........I can hear the wife already !


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought this thread was going to be about an all white nightcrawler


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

It never killed my grass....JIM....CL....


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

it wont kill the grass with such a small concentration. There was no more than a quarter cup of that deck cleaner in about 3 gallons of water.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I used to get all I wanted when I'd backflush my pool filter. You just have to get them into fresh water pretty quick because the chlorine burns them.


----------

